# Light flashing on thermostat?



## XxamyxX

Well, as the the title says the light on my thermostat is flashing for no reason..

I've not had it that long, I got it in January sometime and I purchased it off of someone on here and he said he only had it a year but I don't know if that's true.

I have seen it flicker before for a few minutes then go back to normal but today it has been repeatedly flashing on and off all day. 

Does this mean it's broken? Or is it faulty?

Any help would be much appreciated.



Thanks in advance

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## brittone05

What kind of stat is it? Does it just have the one light on that indicates power is running to your heat source? Could it be that it is wavering around the correct temperature causing it to flash on and off as if it is sending power? Xx


----------



## Arcadiajohn

As above

refer to your instruction booklet but most LEDs are there to show you when energy is being supplied to the heat source.

if it was under heated the lamp would be on all the time, when up to temp and on a pulse stat the led should pulse in and off as the thermal gradient is maintained

John,


----------



## XxamyxX

It is a habistat pulse proportional thermostat connected to a heat mat.
Yes it has one light.

It didn't come with an instruction booklet

When I first got it the light just stayed on with no flashing.. it may have flashed on and off when I wasn't there.


I guess that answers my question, Thanks brittone and john

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## brittone05

You can download the instructions for the stat Hun from their website too for future reference xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NDevon

On a Habistat pulse proportional the light shows that power is being sent to the mat. When it was on constantly it meant it wasn't at the temperature, it never got hot enough, maybe because the ambient temps were too low.

Now it's flashing, that shows its 'pulsing' - hence the name. So what it does is rather than stay fixed 'on' then 'off' until it gets too cold it gently pulses electricity to the mat to keep it at the exact temperature. When a pulse proportional thermostat is pulsing that's a good thing, it means the temperature is exactly where you set it. Try it, turn it down - it should go off, and turn it up - the light should then stay on.

What it does mean is that it's now able to do its job as the ambient temperature is higher (I would guess, as its warming up out there), so as it cools down again you may find the mat can't get to the right temperature. You may need to look at the heating needs of the enclosure.

Hope that helps


----------

